# Other closing leads struggling?



## TwoToCloseDaily (Apr 27, 2022)

So i am the closing lead for a mid-volume store with fullfillment for 3 years now and lately i feel like the expectations lately are a bit much lately.  Obviously covid ramped up fullfillment but i dont think they we are getting the right amount of hours and support to keep up with demand. Also 1:1 goals are insane and again, no hours for my people. 
For the last 6 months or so my day consist of pulling 1:1 batches, keeping OOS at 0, packing sfs, walk the zone, and repeat. Is it just me/my store or is it all of you?


----------



## MrT (Apr 27, 2022)

TwoToCloseDaily said:


> So i am the closing lead for a mid-volume store with fullfillment for 3 years now and lately i feel like the expectations lately are a bit much lately.  Obviously covid ramped up fullfillment but i dont think they we are getting the right amount of hours and support to keep up with demand. Also 1:1 goals are insane and again, no hours for my people.
> For the last 6 months or so my day consist of pulling 1:1 batches, keeping OOS at 0, packing sfs, walk the zone, and repeat. Is it just me/my store or is it all of you?


If your keeping you oos at zero your doing better then us.  Really does seem like closing tl is mostly just a second fulfillment tl lately.  Weve had to adjust our tl schedules to ensure we have mods and late mid leadership to help support the night team.


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 27, 2022)

I pity our closing TL - they are expected to do SO MUCH with SO FEW people.

Dayside are completing less and less of audit and pulls


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Apr 27, 2022)

Ours quit, though I don't know if it was the position that did it or if he was just part of the mass exodus from our SD (2 ETLs, 7 TLs since christmas)


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 27, 2022)

I don’t even recognize the process anymore, routines are out the window and the sense of urgency has turned in to a sense of imminent doom. I wish I could say it’ll get better, but HQ has fucked up really bad, at this point they need to just rent warehouses and stop inventory dump on stores.


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 27, 2022)

Process ?
No, no process.
Modernization was dismantled but nothing took its place.  
we are currently in a free for all with terrible scheduling and no routines.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Apr 28, 2022)

Sorry to hear it. Our closer has to decide every night which really important stuff doesn't get done, and that's on a smooth night. God forbid something happens in the store, like a couple bad spills or a reportable incident, or TM behavior issues. Looks like one of the most demoralizing jobs in the store right now.


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 28, 2022)

Frequently our Closing Lead has to do OPUs, get carts, go back to electronics because a lot of TMs leave an hour before closing.


----------



## Jayunderscore (Apr 29, 2022)

TwoToCloseDaily said:


> So i am the closing lead for a mid-volume store with fullfillment for 3 years now and lately i feel like the expectations lately are a bit much lately.  Obviously covid ramped up fullfillment but i dont think they we are getting the right amount of hours and support to keep up with demand. Also 1:1 goals are insane and again, no hours for my people.
> For the last 6 months or so my day consist of pulling 1:1 batches, keeping OOS at 0, packing sfs, walk the zone, and repeat. Is it just me/my store or is it all of you?


I'm right there with you. We're a Priority Pull store, so we have fewer pulls but have a goal of 75% completion. The morning team doesn't really pull anything outside of what's left overnight so when we come in at 4PM it's sometimes near 700 DPCIs. Oh, they also don't push reshop during the day so we always have the day's worth of reshop to push. So 100s of DPCIs to pull and hopefully push, all of the reshop, all of the zone, and frequently backup in OPU, SFS, or at the lanes. It's an impossible job and it's hard to feel proud or accomplished at even one thing when you constantly feel underwater.


----------



## kimimpossible (Apr 29, 2022)

Closing lead here as well been in role for 3 years. It is definitely starting to feel the expectations are much. We were doing so well then our truck process became broken. Fixing that to get caught up on everything. TBH, I feel like most of the leadership team feels like this.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 29, 2022)

I swear I think I saw our Closing Lead setting a POG in Small Appliances the other night. They also cover Electronics frequently, as well as taking care of 100 other things. I feel for you guys.


----------



## Unleashed Dog (Apr 30, 2022)

When I closed the way I dealt with some of the fulfillment and OFO issues was coming in later and leaving much later after close. Would have a few TM’s do the same. Didn’t solve the issue but it helped get shit done.

id sometimes would do like 5pms to 1ams.

We had two fufillment a leads they could handle the damn 4pms. I usually made sure there was no carryover and OFOs got done


----------



## ION the Prize (Apr 30, 2022)

Jayunderscore said:


> The morning team doesn't really pull anything outside of what's left overnight so when we come in at 4PM it's sometimes near 700 DPCIs. Oh, they also don't push reshop during the day ...



This sounds so foreign to me.

This is how some stores operate?

Go figure.


----------



## Jayunderscore (Apr 30, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> This sounds so foreign to me.
> 
> This is how some stores operate?
> 
> Go figure.


I've never worked in this store during the day, I've always been closing, but it's hard to say that the store "operates" while I'm not here. It just... is. Everything, everyday, is push the truck, push from the line, and it's never cleared. When I've spoken to my SD about it, he seems to agree with me but says it in a way like I need to be the one who challenges the status quo. There's never a plan and on the rare occasion we try and do something different, the ETLs and other TLs never get on board and it falls apart after a week or so.


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 30, 2022)

Jayunderscore said:


> I've never worked in this store during the day, I've always been closing, but it's hard to say that the store "operates" while I'm not here. It just... is. Everything, everyday, is push the truck, push from the line, and it's never cleared. When I've spoken to my SD about it, he seems to agree with me but says it in a way like I need to be the one who challenges the status quo. There's never a plan and on the rare occasion we try and do something different, the ETLs and other TLs never get on board and it falls apart after a week or so.



Speaking for my store. There are plans. There just isn't payroll or bodies to execute the plans. Even if by some miracle the salesfloor has everybody it needs, fulfillment and the front end need constant backup. Shit's all fucked up. We're a lowish mid-volume store. We're now at 7,000 DPCIs that need to be pulled in OFOs. I am the only DBO in the building who does their own returns and zone. But, I haven't had time to pull in a week and a half. Shit's fucked.

Our closers were trying to do pulls. But they said fuck it and now just run returns between backup calls.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 30, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> I don’t even recognize the process anymore, routines are out the window and the sense of urgency has turned in to a sense of imminent doom. I wish I could say it’ll get better, but HQ has fucked up really bad, at this point they need to just rent warehouses and stop inventory dump on stores.


They should just sell all the crap to Marshalls home goods, and tj maxx.


----------



## VinceTomatoFour (Apr 30, 2022)

TwoToCloseDaily said:


> So i am the closing lead for a mid-volume store with fullfillment for 3 years now and lately i feel like the expectations lately are a bit much lately.  Obviously covid ramped up fullfillment but i dont think they we are getting the right amount of hours and support to keep up with demand. Also 1:1 goals are insane and again, no hours for my people.
> For the last 6 months or so my day consist of pulling 1:1 batches, keeping OOS at 0, packing sfs, walk the zone, and repeat. Is it just me/my store or is it all of you?


Not a closing lead but as a style TL I close maybe twice a week and it has been a nightmare every night. So many vehicles of reshop being left behind to turn over to the morning team. It really sucks and the team can’t seem to handle the 8 carts of reshop they walk into every morning


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Apr 30, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> I don’t even recognize the process anymore, routines are out the window and the sense of urgency has turned in to a sense of imminent doom. I wish I could say it’ll get better, but HQ has fucked up really bad, at this point they need to just rent warehouses and stop inventory dump on stores.



Back in my times, they actually did this.  They rented a satellite warehouse space - it was one of the best things they could have done. A little logistically challenging with a satellite storage but definitely easier than packing it all into a store.


----------



## Dream Baby (May 1, 2022)

My TL was the temporarily night closer once and used the OPU TMs to help pull and push product from his department.

I told him THAT ALMOST NEVER HAPPENS because OPUs are off the rails usually.


----------



## Logo (May 1, 2022)

Closing are crazy!  They want detailed zoning with 1 or 2 ppl plus all the reshop but when you're puller calls out or OPU/SFS are out of control its tough to do.


----------



## Cmoney1996 (May 1, 2022)

Yup been on the struggle bus lately, pulls are sitting over 2000 DPCIS, one zoner for all of GM, lots of call ins lately, fulfillments out the wazhoo, and to top it all off our store is in a remodel


----------



## TwoToCloseDaily (May 4, 2022)

MrT said:


> If your keeping you oos at zero your doing better then us.  Really does seem like closing tl is mostly just a second fulfillment tl lately.  Weve had to adjust our tl schedules to ensure we have mods and late mid leadership to help support the night team.


I wouldnt say they are always at zero, but my weekly average is typically above %90. We had inventory last week and it took us 4 days to get it back to normal. It is comforting to know that its not just me or my store struggling. Id also like to add that i am repeatedly the top of the report for pack productivity. I pack double what everyone else does. So if I spend my entire shift in the back either packing or pulling ofo batches.. who's running the damn store? 
Nobody. Thats who.


----------



## MrT (May 4, 2022)

TwoToCloseDaily said:


> I wouldnt say they are always at zero, but my weekly average is typically above %90. We had inventory last week and it took us 4 days to get it back to normal. It is comforting to know that its not just me or my store struggling. Id also like to add that i am repeatedly the top of the report for pack productivity. I pack double what everyone else does. So if I spend my entire shift in the back either packing or pulling ofo batches.. who's running the damn store?
> Nobody. Thats who.


Yeah we have 3 gmtls and now we dont have areas anymore really we all just help everywhere but it also means that im running the entirety of gm on my weekends and whenever theres vacations


----------



## Dream Baby (May 5, 2022)

Our grocery team left and hour and a half earlier all this week.

The Closing TL asked some front end people to push grocery but they had to go back up front to run the lanes.

It is going to be really busy because of Mother's Day but hours were cut anyway.


----------



## EagleEye (May 6, 2022)

The success of a closing lead is highly dependent on the morning ETLs and TLs performance during the day. My store had a closing lead and she was overwhelmed daily. ETLs were working 9-5s, handing off then leaving regardless of how the store looked. She got tired of it and quit, now all the leaders are on closing rotation and they're starting to understand why. Watching the world burn from the AP office


----------



## Sparkle5 (May 6, 2022)

EagleEye said:


> The success of a closing lead is highly dependent on the morning ETLs and TLs performance during the day. My store had a closing lead and she was overwhelmed daily. ETLs were working 9-5s, handing off then leaving regardless of how the store looked. She got tired of it and quit, now all the leaders are on closing rotation and they're starting to understand why. Watching the world burn from the AP office


Actually...dependency is upon the performance of all the morning workers/tm s up to the closing shift. I make it a point to pull/push 1F1 s in my dept before I leave at 4. Price changes allocated done.. My push is done. Please don't be one more ETL that doesn't see the TM.


----------



## EagleEye (May 7, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> Actually...dependency is upon the performance of all the morning workers/tm s up to the closing shift. I make it a point to pull/push 1F1 s in my dept before I leave at 4. Price changes allocated done.. My push is done. Please don't be one more ETL that doesn't see the TM.


Right. I think we're on the same side here, I'm just speaking from a higher scope. Cutting out your bias against ETLs, I am saying that the morning leadership team is responsible for handing off a somewhat manageable workload to the closing lead, leading through their own TMs of course. TMs won't work hard for careless leadership.


----------



## MrT (May 7, 2022)

I will say you cant blame the morning leadership team for handing off a shit show.  The problem with spot is the systems.  When one system fails it is a snowball effect across the store.  If the unload doesn't go well then maybe the gm team or style gets put behind.  If the sfs team is behind then it takes away from the rest of the store.  If market doesn't finish there push it will slow down the unload.  If the night team doesn't finish there pulls there will be bigger pulls for the morning team or vice versa.  Not to mention I've had plenty of times that the closing team has screwed over my unload.  Using flats for OFOs and not pushing them,  not doing a bail, leaving a salvage pallet and not putting it up and out of the way.  Bringing over 5 pallets of sfs and leaving it on the dock.  All these problems effect other teams, so if your struggling it is also affecting the rest of the store in the am which then leaves it for you to be struggling at night.  
Sorry for the long rant.


----------



## Dream Baby (May 7, 2022)

MrT said:


> I will say you cant blame the morning leadership team for handing off a shit show.  The problem with spot is the systems.  When one system fails it is a snowball effect across the store.  If the unload doesn't go well then maybe the gm team or style gets put behind.  If the sfs team is behind then it takes away from the rest of the store.  If market doesn't finish there push it will slow down the unload.  If the night team doesn't finish there pulls there will be bigger pulls for the morning team or vice versa.  Not to mention I've had plenty of times that the closing team has screwed over my unload.  Using flats for OFOs and not pushing them,  not doing a bail, leaving a salvage pallet and not putting it up and out of the way.  Bringing over 5 pallets of sfs and leaving it on the dock.  All these problems effect other teams, so if your struggling it is also affecting the rest of the store in the am which then leaves it for you to be struggling at night.
> Sorry for the long rant.


Not doing a bale is a big deal. 

My Target is too lazy to train anyone how to do it.

Also half of the afternoon TMs are minors.

We had an previous ETL and TM that would probably do it a dozen times a week.


----------



## MrT (May 7, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Not doing a bale is a big deal.
> 
> My Target is too lazy to train anyone how to do it.
> 
> ...


Yeah i has to explain that we have people pushing during the unload and its basically impossible to make a bale while the unload is happening because of its location


----------



## seasonaldude (May 7, 2022)

MrT said:


> Yeah i has to explain that we have people pushing during the unload and its basically impossible to make a bale while the unload is happening because of its location



I don't mind not making a bale during the unload. What does drive me crazy is when all of former PP1 (Now, just GM) leaves without making a bale. Then former PP2 (Now Style - Home & Seasonal) comes in and we have to make the first bale of the day. I mean really? I haven't tossed a single piece of cardboard in the baler because I just fucking got here and I'm the one who has to make the bale? Fuck that.


----------



## MrT (May 7, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> I don't mind not making a bale during the unload. What does drive me crazy is when all of former PP1 (Now, just GM) leaves without making a bale. Then former PP2 (Now Style - Home & Seasonal) comes in and we have to make the first bale of the day. I mean really? I haven't tossed a single piece of cardboard in the baler because I just fucking got here and I'm the one who has to make the bale? Fuck that.


What im saying is that the location of our baler doesnt really allow for a bale to be made during the unload.


----------



## Inboundbeast (May 8, 2022)

What can be hard and unfair for closing leads is morning leadership not planning the workload timely and effectively but etl’s still want x amount of work done so at 5 pm they all come together and formulate some stressful ass plan for the closing team to pick up the slack of dayside. This doesn’t happen everyday but it happens often in my store and yes it is also due to pilots and broken processes. Glad i’m getting my overtime approved over my peers otherwise I would lose it


----------



## Logo (May 8, 2022)

Closer in my store becomes the trash master.  It's everywhere when they come in!  Remember when there was a dayside lod who did trash at hand off...oh the memories!


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (May 8, 2022)

MrT said:


> What im saying is that the location of our baler doesnt really allow for a bale to be made during the unload.


Same at my store. Plus I usually have to move 3 pallets of mdse to get it from baler to just set it outside receiving.  Will have to move even more pallets out of the way so I can put it in the steel.   Very productive.


----------

